# Medal of Bravery nomination: The humble one left behind



## ATCO (20 Jun 2013)

Good day,

I had a senior NCO in my unit that mentioned recently how he subdued a knife wielding man in a crowd while on leave, here in Canada. The whole story, backed up by a police report, looked perfect IMHO for a Medal of Bravery nomination. http://www.gg.ca/document.aspx?id=14955

Unfortunately, when this happened, his previous unit didn't do anything about it and we learned of it just over five years after the event, which meant that we couldn't submit anything anymore to DH&R. 

I am sharing this mainly to remind people to recognize the actions of our troops ASAP even if it means additional paperwork! Our troops are worth it! 

Should anyone have any suggestions how to recognize properly this person, please let me know.

Regards,

ATCO


----------



## Haggis (20 Jun 2013)

ATCO said:
			
		

> Unfortunately, when this happened, *his previous unit didn't do anything about it * and we learned of it just over five years after the event, which meant that we couldn't submit anything anymore to DH&R.



That seems a bit harsh.  Did you contact the unit to investigate why they didn't submit for an award?


----------



## ATCO (20 Jun 2013)

I didn't mean to be harsh. I was simply sharing this story to alleviate my disappointment with what I thought could have been a great nomination.  

I did not investigate to that level (previous unit) as the five year time limit was up. I am not sure what could come out of such questioning to his previous unit? Awards submissions are not mandatory as far as I know although I am sure most people here take the time to recognize good deeds.

I did check with Ottawa if he had been submitted though, and it came back as negative.

Regards,

ATCO


----------



## Old Sweat (20 Jun 2013)

You might check a couple of things such as who established the five year cut off and, if he is in fact past the limit established by the appropriate authority, which should be "Rideau Hall," is it possible to recommend him for a CDS commendation. If the five year figure came out of DND, it is an arbitrary figure perhaps done for administrative purposes. If so, an appeal up the line may bear fruit, especailly if you go up the chain of command, and not the G1 route.


----------



## daftandbarmy (20 Jun 2013)

ATCO said:
			
		

> I didn't mean to be harsh. I was simply sharing this story to alleviate my disappointment with what I thought could have been a great nomination.
> 
> I did not investigate to that level (previous unit) as the five year time limit was up. I am not sure what could come out of such questioning to his previous unit? Awards submissions are not mandatory as far as I know although I am sure most people here take the time to recognize good deeds.
> 
> ...



Get back in touch with the unit and let them know. There is no statute of limitations for other types of recognition e.g., CDS Commendation etc as far as I know.


----------



## ATCO (20 Jun 2013)

Thanks for the answers and suggestions. The five year cut-off came out of the office of those who get the submissions for all the MB's in Ottawa. I talked to them a couple of times and an appeal is possible but unlikely to succeed, never mind the time it would take to go there and back.

I like the CDS commendation suggestion very much although I am far from familiar with it. I found some information online but is there a detailed guideline or examples somewhere? 

Thanks again

ATCO


----------



## mariomike (20 Jun 2013)

ATCO said:
			
		

> The five year cut-off came out of the office of those who get the submissions for all the MB's in Ottawa.



Are you sure it is five years?

"Nominations must be made within two years of the incident, or within two years after a court or a coroner has concluded its review on the circumstances surrounding the incident or act of bravery."
http://www.gg.ca/document.aspx?id=14957

Also, nothing says the Nominator must be your employer. ( Unless his employer has such a policy? )
http://www.gg.ca/pdf/BravNomination.pdf

"Any person or group is welcome to nominate a deserving individual as possible candidate for appointment to the Order of Canada, or as candidate for the Decorations for Bravery, Meritorious Service Decorations or Governor General’s Caring Canadian Award."


----------



## daftandbarmy (20 Jun 2013)

ATCO said:
			
		

> Thanks for the answers and suggestions. The five year cut-off came out of the office of those who get the submissions for all the MB's in Ottawa. I talked to them a couple of times and an appeal is possible but unlikely to succeed, never mind the time it would take to go there and back.
> 
> I like the CDS commendation suggestion very much although I am far from familiar with it. I found some information online but is there a detailed guideline or examples somewhere?
> 
> ...



Don't try to figure out our H&A (Honours and Awards) process and what qualifies for what, or not. Believe me. Just write the guy up as well as you can and make sure that it reaches his unit. They take it from there and there is a process, usually driven by a Brigade HQ, to determine what he qualifies for. There are a bunch of different awards and other recognition that can be applied to the situation.

Just make sure that your citation is factual to the best of your knowledge and includes any other information you're using (e.g., newspaper articles etc) to back up your submission. All you need to say is something like 'I think this guy deserves some kind of award'. If nothing gets sent in, nothing will happen: simples. 

I have seen a solider get a commendation well over 5 years after he rescued someone from a burning car. He was out of the army by that time but still got an attaboy.


----------



## Haggis (21 Jun 2013)

daftandbarmy said:
			
		

> Just make sure that your citation is factual to the best of your knowledge and includes any other information you're using (e.g., newspaper articles etc) to back up your submission.



You mentioned in the original post that there was a police report.  Since it's been five years there should also be a court transcript if the attacker was charged.  Get copies of those, along with any witness statements and, if possible, a statement from the victim of the attack.


----------



## ATCO (21 Jun 2013)

daftandbarmy said:
			
		

> I have seen a solider get a commendation well over 5 years after he rescued someone from a burning car. He was out of the army by that time but still got an attaboy.


That's great to know. Let's add my senior NCO to the 5-year-later+ list!



			
				Haggis said:
			
		

> You mentioned in the original post that there was a police report.  Since it's been five years there should also be a court transcript if the attacker was charged.  Get copies of those, along with any witness statements and, if possible, a statement from the victim of the attack.


Court transcript: Excellent idea. When I got the report, I remember the police staff telling me that the suspect was found guilty in court. I didn't know I could ask for that!

Thanks again to all of you. I got some work to do  ;D


----------



## Haggis (21 Jun 2013)

Having sat on several H&A boards and written numerous people up,  can safely tell you that the more evidence you have, the better.  This is particularly true of Bravery awards.

One more suggestion:  once you're done prepping your package, have a trusted independent party with a very critical eye read it over before it leaves your unit.  This will help a lot!


----------



## ATCO (21 Jun 2013)

Noted. I should have used this board before!  

I might return for more great advice!

ATCO


----------



## Rifleman62 (21 Jun 2013)

There is also a sigle page covering format to be completed: name, rank, NOK, city/province, language, suggested citation, etc. Usually, the recommendation write up is single page, 12 pt.

Unless things have changed. Haggis should be able to get the details.


----------



## ATCO (22 Jun 2013)

Rifleman62 said:
			
		

> There is also a sigle page covering format to be completed: name, rank, NOK, city/province, language, suggested citation, etc. Usually, the recommendation write up is single page, 12 pt.
> 
> Unless things have changed. Haggis should be able to get the details.



I am most interested in details like that, guidelines, examples, etc.


----------

